# Οι πτώσεις στα βιβλία γραμματικής



## christine (Jul 22, 2022)

Κυκλοφορούν μερικά βιβλία γραμματικής που γράφουν τις πτώσεις με αυτή τη σειρά: ονομαστική, αιτιατική, γενική, κλητική.
Θυμάμαι ότι στο σχολείο μαθαίναμε "ονομαστική-γενική" και όχι "ονομαστική-αιτιατική". Έχει αλλάξει κάτι (πάλι) ή οι συγγραφείς αντιγράφουν τη γραμματική άλλης γλώσσας;

Για παράδειγμα:


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2022)

Καλημέρα. Απο μια άποψη έχει τη λογική της η αλλαγή: στα μισά (εντελώς χοντρικά) ονόματα η ονομαστική είναι ίδια με την αιτιατική. Και γενικά είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις σε ποια ονόματα η ονομαστική είναι ίδια με την αιτιατική. Ποτέ δεν είναι ίδια με τη γενική στα κλινόμενα.
Από την άλλη, από τη στιγμή που τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο τη σειρά Ονομαστική - Γενική - Αιτιατική - Κλητική, είναι λίγο χαζό να την αλλάζεις.


----------



## christine (Jul 22, 2022)

Μπορεί να το κάνουν γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2022)

Πάντως βοηθάει καλύτερα η σειρά ονομαστική-γενική, γιατί δίνει αμέσως το παράδειγμα κλίσης. Γι' αυτό λέμε: 
"ο δρόμος—του δρόμου", "η χαρά—της χαράς". Το ίδιο κάναμε και στα αρχαία ελληνικά και στα λατινικά, για να θυμόμαστε την κλίση ("senatus—senatus").


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2022)

Στα γερμανικά όλα τα βιβλία μου είχαν την αιτιατική μετά την ονομαστική και ίσως αυτό να ήταν κι ένας από τους λόγους που είμαι σκράπας στα γερμανικά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 24, 2022)

Κι εγώ τη σειρά _ονομαστική–αιτιατική–δοτική–γενική_ βρίσκω συχνά στα γερμανικά· το πρόσεξα επειδή αυτή ακριβώς είναι η σειρά με την οποία διδάσκονται οι πτώσεις. (Ξεκίνησα (πάλι) μαθήματα πέρυσι, οπότε αναφέρομαι σε τρέχουσες πρακτικές.)


----------

